# Germany Bundesliga 05 May



## OddsPoster (May 3, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
05 May 16:30 Borussia Dortmund - SC Freiburg 1.33 5.00 9.00 +182  
05 May 16:30 Werder Bremen - FC Schalke 04 2.63 3.30 2.63 +158  
05 May 16:30 Hannover 96 - 1 FC Kaiserslautern 1.38 4.70 8.00 +181  
05 May 16:30 1 FC Cologne - Bayern Munich 4.60 3.65 1.75 +179  
05 May 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Borussia M'gladbach 2.42 3.30 2.90 +159  
05 May 16:30 FC Augsburg - Hamburger SV 2.50 3.25 2.80 +153  
05 May 16:30 1 FC Nuremberg - Bayer Leverkusen 2.63 3.30 2.63 +158  
05 May 16:30 Hertha BSC - 1899 Hoffenheim 2.02 3.45 3.60 +176  
05 May 16:30 VfB Stuttgart - VfL Wolfsburg 1.95 3.60 3.65 +177


----------



## 30minsoccer (May 5, 2012)

*Bor Dortmund v Freiburg*

Whatever the result, there will be no change in Bundesliga One's ranking. Dortmund is the league's winner, and Freiburg, will be in the middle of the ranking table. Both teams, will play for a good impression to their fans. I wait for over 2.5 goals and the first goal will be scored in the first half.


----------



## martinwat (May 31, 2012)

Just join this forum and looking forward to share my experiences.


----------

